# Only Christians are my brothers and sisters



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 19, 2011)

This from a governor.  Is such garbage really necessary?



> Gov.-elect Robert Bentley in a speech at a Baptist church this afternoon said he plans to be the governor of all Alabamians and be color-blind, but he also said people who aren't ''saved" Christians aren't his brothers and sisters.



Such rhetoric makes certain claims ring a tad hollow:


> ''Let me tell you. I want to tell you today that I promise you that I'm going to do everything I can for everybody in this state."



Gee for such equal regard, why the need for distinction?


----------



## gtparts (Jan 20, 2011)

After reading the whole article, it appears he did a fair job of expressing his position as governor. I believe he can be that person publicly and still be true to his beliefs as a follower of Christ. In fact, because of his faith, he can be a better governor than if he were not a Christ-follower.

If you are asking if he did an eloquent job of expressing himself, I think he could have done better.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 20, 2011)

Well That's true what he said, you can only be a brother to him who has the same Father.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2011)

Another great thread from our Token Scoffer."He ain't heavy - he's my brother!"


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2011)

A Christian will understand exactly what he was saying and they'll know he wasn't saying it in a derogatory way towards anyone else.
Christians are brothers and sisters in Christ - that's just the way it is.  What he said is a lesson to be listened to by all Christians.  We could do more towards acting like brothers and sisters.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 20, 2011)

So...six...are you his Christian brother?


----------



## funandgun (Jan 20, 2011)

Only Christians would understand what he was saying and only nonbelievers would be offended by it.  

I absolutely believe he did not intend on insulting anyone.....it was just his way of expressing his faith AND he was speaking in a Christian church.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 20, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So...six...are you his Christian brother?



Nope.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 20, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> A Christian will understand exactly what he was saying and they'll know he wasn't saying it in a derogatory way towards anyone else.
> Christians are brothers and sisters in Christ - that's just the way it is.  What he said is a lesson to be listened to by all Christians.  We could do more towards acting like brothers and sisters.



Mmmkay then, as others have done here before, replace all of the instances of "Christian" with "Muslim" (like say there was a Muslim governor) and see if it sounds funny to you as a nonbeliever from that perspective.  Go ahead.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 20, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Another great thread from our Token Scoffer."He ain't heavy - he's my brother!"



Please stick to the topic at hand and contribute or stay off of my thread altogether.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 20, 2011)

gtparts said:


> In fact, because of his faith, he can be a better governor than if he were not a Christ-follower.



I couldn't disagree more.



gtparts said:


> If you are asking if he did an eloquent job of expressing himself, I think he could have done better.



At least we have something we agree on.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2011)

Gov.-elect Robert Bentley in a speech at a Baptist church this afternoon said.........................., but he also said people who aren't ''saved" Christians aren't his brothers and sisters.

He made that statement to Christians.
His comment was not directed towards any other group of people.
I've made the same sort of statement myself many many times.

Again, the world wants to nail another Christian to a cross, not because of his insensitivity, but their misunderstanding.

Pardon my raising my voice but, IF YOU AREN'T A CHRISTIAN, HE SIMPLY WASN'T TALKING TO YOU.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 20, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Mmmkay then, as others have done here before, replace all of the instances of "Christian" with "Muslim" (like say there was a Muslim governor) and see if it sounds funny to you as a nonbeliever from that perspective.  Go ahead.



Same response. I can understand why a Muslim governor would feel no kinship with Christians and express that by indicating a special personal relationship with his fellow Muslims. By the same token, I would be surprised if his appointees didn't tend toward a significant Muslim representation because they are most likely the ones he has more interaction with, has knowledge and respect for the skill sets they have, and perhaps were instrumental in his being elected.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 20, 2011)

It is refreshing that a Christian will stand up and shout his faith.

The only way that you can be a brother or sister to a Christian is to be Christian yourself.

That being said, we,,, as Christian's,,,, must always be careful of our delivery of the truth.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 20, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Pardon my raising my voice but, IF YOU AREN'T A CHRISTIAN, HE SIMPLY WASN'T TALKING TO YOU.



You're better than this, Ronnie T.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> You're better than this, Ronnie T.



Oh no I'm not.
And it really is true.
He was speaking to Christians about his spiritual connection with all of them.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 21, 2011)

If your not washed in the blood of Jesus then you are not my brother, in fact you are a child of the devil. If you are a child of the devil then you are unsaved and on your way to the lake of fire were you will burn for all eternity in pain and suffering. So get saved today, repent of your wicked sin and turn to Jesus Christ in faith asking him alone to save you and he will!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 21, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So...six...are you his Christian brother?





Six million dollar ham said:


> Nope.



So then why would you be offended by a person calling you what you openly admit to being?


----------



## gtparts (Jan 21, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So then why would you be offended by a person calling you what you openly admit to being?



Because "true" political correctness and tolerance do not allow you to verbalize any differential observations, particularly those that tend to indicate some preference.

Why, that is tacit discrimination!!! Borderline "hate" speech at its worst!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Please stick to the topic at hand and contribute or stay off of my thread altogether.  Thanks in advance.


You can't _make me!_


thedeacon said:


> It is refreshing that a Christian will stand up and shout his faith.
> 
> The only way that you can be a brother or sister to a Christian is to be Christian yourself.
> 
> That being said, we,,, as Christian's,,,, must always be careful of our delivery of the truth.





Ronnie T said:


> Oh no I'm not.
> And it really is true.
> He was speaking to Christians about his spiritual connection with all of them.


Simply and well put!


Woodsman69 said:


> If your not washed in the blood of Jesus then you are not my brother, in fact you are a child of the devil. If you are a child of the devil then you are unsaved and on your way to the lake of fire were you will burn for all eternity in pain and suffering. So get saved today, repent of your wicked sin and turn to Jesus Christ in faith asking him alone to save you and he will!


Purty much sums it up for _me._


rjcruiser said:


> So then why would you be offended by a person calling you what you openly admit to being?


One reason,and one reason only: For amusement purposes.


----------



## Disciple1st (Jan 21, 2011)

Mat 12:50 "For whoever does the will of My Father in heaven is My brother and sister and mother."


----------



## Disciple1st (Jan 21, 2011)

The GOV spoke the truth and I stand with him on what he said, I will however do something he did not and offer the way to Christ to you so you to can be my brother.

Rom 10:13 For "whoever calls on the name of the LORD shall be saved." 

Rev 22:17 And the Spirit and the bride say, "Come!" And let him who hears say, "Come!" And let him who thirsts come. Whoever desires, let him take the water of life freely. 

If you would call on the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and repent of your sins he is sure to forgive you. And then you to will be my brother. I do think some of your words are pretty harsh and not well thought threw but they are just merely words. Do something that will change your life forever believe on him today and read and study the true word (Gods word) and all things will be shown to you.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Jan 21, 2011)

Did some other God aside from the Father create all men?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Did some other God aside from the Father create all men?



No,sir.There's only one God and one Jesus.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Disciple1st said:


> The GOV spoke the truth and I stand with him on what he said, I will however do something he did not and offer the way to Christ to you so you to can be my brother.
> 
> Rom 10:13 For "whoever calls on the name of the LORD shall be saved."
> 
> ...



Great post,brother!


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Jan 21, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> No,sir.There's only one God and one Jesus.



So God is the Father of all men?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Oh no I'm not.
> And it really is true.
> He was speaking to Christians about his spiritual connection with all of them.



I was referring to the rude post of yours, just so you know.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> If your not washed in the blood of Jesus then you are not my brother, in fact you are a child of the devil. If you are a child of the devil then you are unsaved and on your way to the lake of fire were you will burn for all eternity in pain and suffering. So get saved today, repent of your wicked sin and turn to Jesus Christ in faith asking him alone to save you and he will!



Thanks, I feel the Christian love in that post.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> You can't _make me!_



True.  All I can do is ask.  The choice of whether or not to exhibit class is entirely up to you.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 21, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So then why would you be offended by a person calling you what you openly admit to being?



Wow, good point.  But please note, I never claimed offense (which is true).  

I just want to know why it was necessary and found the governor's words to be in poor taste.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 21, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Another great thread from our Token Scoffer."He ain't heavy - he's my brother!"



Jessie.. Al.. Ring a bell? 



Six million dollar ham said:


> Nope.



Really.. Never would have guessed that.



Six million dollar ham said:


> Mmmkay then, as others have done here before, replace all of the instances of "Christian" with "Muslim" (like say there was a Muslim governor) and see if it sounds funny to you as a nonbeliever from that perspective.  Go ahead.



Read up.. This Country was founded on CHRISTIAN belief. 



Six million dollar ham said:


> Please stick to the topic at hand and contribute or stay off of my thread altogether.  Thanks in advance.



Your thread? Thought you might be Jessie or Al? 
You're welcome.



Six million dollar ham said:


> You're better than this, Ronnie T.



Ronnie.. DON't FEED TROLLS!  



rjcruiser said:


> So then why would you be offended by a person calling you what you openly admit to being?



Race baiting? Maybe? Troll?...



OntheFlyTyer said:


> So God is the Father of all men?



Yep... Even the  one's. 



Six million dollar ham said:


> I was referring to the rude post of yours, just so you know.



Rude to whom? Who cares?



Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks, I feel the Christian love in that post.



Hummm... Heard that a time or two on_ MY_ threads... FROM YOU! 



Six million dollar ham said:


> True.  All I can do is ask.  The choice of whether or not to exhibit class is entirely up to you.



Show me some.. You have been lacking in this area while trolling.



Six million dollar ham said:


> Wow, good point.  But please note, I never claimed offense (which is true).
> I just want to know why it was necessary and found the governor's words to be in poor taste.



You don't have to claim it.. We know.  

To each his own.. I guess??


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Big7 said:


> Jessie.. Al.. Ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good ta see you around,you ol' Catholic Fire Ant!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 23, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Wow, good point.  But please note, I never claimed offense (which is true).
> 
> I just want to know why it was necessary and found the governor's words to be in poor taste.



Thanks...I thought it was a pretty good point as well.

Oh...and about the offense...yes you did.  In your opening post.  See here....especially the garbage thing.



Six million dollar ham said:


> This from a governor.  Is such garbage really necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really Six, your opinion is your right, but it just doesn't fit really well in this forum and like others have mentioned, you are really just trolling.  It isn't hard to figure that out.

Do you get some giddy feeling deep down inside when you get others upset?  Is it your goal in life to get others all riled up?  You're like a little sibbling, doing nothing blatantly wrong...but annoying everyone else.  As my older sibbling would say to me when I was a little bugger....Grow up.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Thanks...I thought it was a pretty good point as well.
> 
> Oh...and about the offense...yes you did.  In your opening post.  See here....especially the garbage thing.
> 
> ...



You're out of line.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2011)

Big7 said:


> Jessie.. Al.. Ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find this post of yours not worth acknowledging, other than to mention how bizarre I find it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> It is refreshing that a Christian will stand up and shout his faith.



Fair enough.  I have no problem with that.



thedeacon said:


> The only way that you can be a brother or sister to a Christian is to be Christian yourself.
> 
> That being said, we,,, as Christian's,,,, must always be careful of our delivery of the truth.



I agree with all of that.  It's just that there's a time and a place for things to be said, while some things just shouldn't be said to start with.  

With that in mind, I can't imagine a surgeon coming into the OR to tell me that I am not a Hindu like him and he does not consider me his brother.  Yet he promises to give me equal care that he would his actual brothers in faith.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 23, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> This from a governor.  Is such garbage really necessary? No, it's not necessary, but he's in politics so he's always going to be talking about something.
> Gee for such equal regard, why the need for distinction?


 Because he'll identify with more people then he'll alienate.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> You're out of line.



Nope - he's dead on the money.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 23, 2011)

Six what I think you are not realizing here is that you are trying to get those of us who are spiritual to see things in a non spiritual light. 

It's not gonna happen. I get what you're saying but the reality is if a Hindu or a Muslim says to me that he is not my brother then it would not affect me in the least, because he is not. 

You say you are not trolling and maybe you are not, but to most in here it seems you posted this just to get a rise out of us who are believers. 

It also seems that maybe you're not happy with the way those who are believers are reacting to you. I would think that you wouldn't be surprised at our reaction, and that maybe even you anticipated it while posting this.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2011)

jmharris23 said:


> Six what I think you are not realizing here is that you are trying to get those of us who are spiritual to see things in a non spiritual light.



I just had a simple question about the governor's speech.


> Is such garbage really necessary?





jmharris23 said:


> It's not gonna happen. I get what you're saying but the reality is if a Hindu or a Muslim says to me that he is not my brother then it would not affect me in the least, because he is not.



You've probably never been in any sort of minority.  I don't doubt that you feel this way, but I think it's very easy for you to say these words.



jmharris23 said:


> You say you are not trolling and maybe you are not, but to most in here it seems you posted this just to get a rise out of us who are believers.



Had I posted this in the Christianity & Judaism forum then I could understand the volatile responses I've gotten. 



jmharris23 said:


> It also seems that maybe you're not happy with the way those who are believers are reacting to you. I would think that you wouldn't be surprised at our reaction, and that maybe even you anticipated it while posting this.



Not so, other than from the people that accuse me of  and trolling even if I post a blank message.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you mean,"not so?"What about that last quote do you consider "not so?"

I would like to talk to you face-to-face sometime,just to see what you really are.I've spoken with two members who say they know you,but I'd like to see for myself.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> What do you mean,"not so?"What about that last quote do you consider "not so?"



The part that suggests the possibility of me anticipating a certain response, which is contrary to the point of my asking an, albeit biased, open-ended question.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2011)

I think what you guys are missing is why Ham hangs around here.  It eats on him.  God is eating at his heart.  He doesn't want to believe but in his heart he is feeling it.  He knows that Christians treat everybody as though they are their brother even if they are not.  We want everybody to be our brothers and sisters.  It is something that only happens in the Christian faith.  It is hard for anybody outside the Christian faith to understand why we want to love everybody.  Only God is love and only Christians understand that love.  Ham wants that love but he does not yet understand it.  But God is working on his heart so he fights it.  Kind of like a bully in school.  He is a bully because he does not belong to the group.  Once the group let's him in, he is no longer a bully.  I pray that God continues His work.  Come on in Brother Ham.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2011)

Randy said:


> I think what you guys are missing is why Ham hangs around here.  It eats on him.  God is eating at his heart.  He doesn't want to believe but in his heart he is feeling it.  He knows that Christians treat everybody as though they are their brother even if they are not.  We want everybody to be our brothers and sisters.  It is something that only happens in the Christian faith.  It is hard for anybody outside the Christian faith to understand why we want to love everybody.  Only God is love and only Christians understand that love.  Ham wants that love but he does not yet understand it.  But God is working on his heart so he fights it.  Kind of like a bully in school.  He is a bully because he does not belong to the group.  Once the group let's him in, he is no longer a bully.  I pray that God continues His work.  Come on in Brother Ham.



Good post,Randy! I knew there had to be _some_ reason,other than just ta ruffle our hair.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> The part that suggests the possibility of me anticipating a certain response, which is contrary to the point of my asking an, albeit biased, open-ended question.



OK - I give up: What _is_ your point? How do you select your thread topics? If you tell me that you _don't_ think,when you find one, you think something like "Ha! _This_ oughta git 'em goin'!" , then I would think you're not being honest with yourself.Even "heathens" can be honest - at least with themselves.


----------



## TTom (Jan 25, 2011)

I get part of Ham's statement and feeling on this.

A Government official showed a preferential inclination for people based on religion.

I have no problem if Joe the plumber or John the engineer or Doc Sally have preferences for their brothers and sisters in faith.

When a Government official starts showing a preference for his brothers and sisters in faith it says to those of us not sharing that faith that the Government Official has crossed the 1st amendment line and has placed those of us not sharing his faith in a second class citizen ranking.

It opens the door to the question, "Will this preference be exhibited in the choices the Governor makes, and will that faith family be given preference in other ways?"

It opens the question of if faith family nepotism will be the order of the day?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 25, 2011)

TTom said:


> I get part of Ham's statement and feeling on this.
> 
> A Government official showed a preferential inclination for people based on religion.
> 
> ...




TTom...isn't that why we vote the way we vote?  Because of the views/nepotism that a person has or doesn't have?

All elected officials have preferences and choices that are made based on those views.  That is why we vote for them or against them.  To say that this is anything different is purely a pot calling the kettle black.

Oh...and btw...he never said or implied that non-Christians were somehow "second class citizens."  If he had somehow said or implied that, I'd agree, he'd stepped over the line.


----------



## TTom (Jan 25, 2011)

You as an insider ( one of his faith family) don't see the implied second class citizen thing, that is not surprising. 

(edited few people see the implied things that outsiders see. Myself included in the group of people who can easily miss the inferred things when it's from people most like me.)

Ham had a partial point when he tried to change the faiths as an example. Had this been a muslim saying "All others are infidels" (literal translation not my brothers) you might have felt the implied second class citizen. I have seen dozens of posts where the term infidel by a muslim was deplored and attacked by christians

Was it an intentional slight, I doubt it was a slight in his mind when he said it. That does not mean though that it is not a hidden prejudice that has to be considered. As i said it opens the door to my questioning. I think it was in poor taste and I see the potential that this exposes a prejudice that I despise in a government official.

I understand that you and many other christians believe that voting in christians so that they can push the christian agenda and give contracts and benefits only to other christian brothers.

My morals speak against nepotism of any sort whether it be the governor hiring only biological family or religious family for government posts and contracts. Which is in my mind at least entirely different than having a position on an issue and holding to that and voting on that issue. 

Granted it is an assumption that nepotism will be a problem in this case and it is supported by nothing specifically that this man has done or said to my knowledge. It is based entirely on my prejudice against politicians, I believe them all to be incapable of not being nepotistic. 

I'm not saying we can confirm that this is a step over that line, I'm saying this statement gives me reason to "question" this man's ability to govern in a way that does not place me in a second class citizen category.

It's not an indictment yet, it is only enough to make sure I keep a sharp eye on this guy.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 25, 2011)

TTom said:


> Ham had a partial point when he tried to change the faiths as an example. Had this been a muslim saying "All others are infidels" (literal translation not my brothers) you might have felt the implied second class citizen. I have seen dozens of posts where the term infidel by a muslim was deplored and attacked by christians



Happens all the time by black politicians and nothing is ever said about it by the media.  Just a double standard.




			
				TTom said:
			
		

> I understand that you and many other christians believe that voting in christians so that they can push the christian agenda and give contracts and benefits only to other christian brothers.



This is not what I said above....and is like saying all black politicians only want to give benefits to black people...not white people.



			
				TTom said:
			
		

> My morals speak against nepotism of any sort whether it be the governor hiring only biological family or religious family for government posts and contracts. Which is in my mind at least entirely different than having a position on an issue and holding to that and voting on that issue.



How is it different?  Where do you draw the line?  Really, does an employer not choose to hire someone who he gets along with and shares similar values with?  Does a person not hire a firm to do work based upon their reputation and the familiarity they have with that contractor?

He was elected for this position....now he gets to choose who he hires/fires.  That is what goes along with the territory.  If you don't like it, vote him out.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 25, 2011)

I am just trying to figure out whether it is better to have a politician that is open and honest in his life, allowing the transparency that says, "What you see is what you get." or the one whose true character is unknown and secreted from public scrutiny as much as possible.

It didn't take long. 

If allowed to choose, I prefer the former. Too often, a pig in a poke is a snake in the grass. If the governor's life reflects Christ's teachings, no one has a thing to worry about except those who break the laws of the state of Alabama.


----------



## TTom (Jan 25, 2011)

RJ I thought I was clear where I draw the line in my first post

Plumber OK pick whoever you want
Doctor pick whoever you want
Engineer pick whoever you want
Private individual do what you want

Government Official Nope you don't get to pick who you want, because YOU work for ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the people.

Pick them because they are qualified sure OK
Pick them because they share your political view sure OK
Pick them because you share a church sorry buster that's not allowed in GOVERNMENT.

In case I wasn't clear enough the line gets drawn at GOVERNMENT. They are not allowed to be nepotistic.

Perhaps the term NEPOTISM is the issue you're not reading here.
Nepotism is giving jobs and contracts to family and friends instead of fairly distributing them based on merit.  My prejudice is that I don't believe any "politician" is capable of avoiding that entirely. And so when they display openly a preference and a familial bond with a faith group I have to question their ability to not fall into that practice.

Regardless of who is doing it, regardless of their race, creed, color, nationality, religion or lack there of, sexual preference, planet of origin, color of eyes or hair, If they are a Government official, they do not get to practice nepotism without me calling foul on it.

BTW Nepotism is a form of corruption that is sometimes CRIMINAL when it is an actual blood relative.

If the governor takes religion into account at all in choosing the hiring and contracts then he is corrupt, and should be removed.
Religion is not a merit point.

The statement didn't prove him to be corrupt it merely gave some folks myself included a specific area to watch for corrupt behavior.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 25, 2011)

TTom said:


> My prejudice is that I don't believe any "politician" is capable of avoiding that entirely. And so when they display openly a preference and a familial bond with a faith group I have to question their ability to not fall into that practice.
> 
> Regardless of who is doing it, regardless of their race, creed, color, nationality, religion or lack there of, sexual preference, planet of origin, color of eyes or hair, If they are a Government official, they do not get to practice nepotism without me calling foul on it.



Okay...that is what I needed.  I guess you call foul on everyone then....Right?  Because you say no politician is capable of avoiding that.

That is where I find this a "pot calling the kettle black" instance."  Media is running wild with it just because he said he was "Christian" and our PC culture loves "acceptance of all" mentality.


----------



## TTom (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep I listen and watch all them crooked (Largemouth bass droppings), if they show me a preference that is not based on merit in their decisions I'm not happy with them.

If they make statements that lead me to think they might be worthy of more careful scrutiny then I look at them closer.

I consider this statement one of those kind of statements.
It tosses up a red flag and screams LOOK HERE for potential problems. 

But yes I cry foul alot, the government gives me plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 25, 2011)

Christians are indeed my brother's and sister's (in Christ).
But I have some close, dear friends who are not Christians.
I hope I treat them as God would expect me to.
Even my enemies deserve much more from me than I would expect from them.

I expect this politician feels the same.  What's the big deal?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 26, 2011)

**K9** .... Could you, every once in a while, give us some of _your_ perspective and _your_ thoughts? 

We pretty much know all the Chapter and Verse..


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 16, 2011)

> Without making any overt reference to that occasion, Bentley stated exactly the opposite in his Holocaust address: “You know, as a devout Christian, I bear a very close kinship to my Jewish brothers and sisters. We’re all of the same background.”



So he's opened his arms up just a little more, albeit slightly.  I wonder if Alabama Hindus, Muslims, Buddhists, and Atheists are feeling a little slighted by their governor.  I bet they wonder what sort of assistance they'll receive during tornado recovery compared to Christians and Jews.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 16, 2011)

TTom said:


> You as an insider ( one of his faith family) don't see the implied second class citizen thing, that is not surprising.
> 
> (edited few people see the implied things that outsiders see. Myself included in the group of people who can easily miss the inferred things when it's from people most like me.)
> 
> ...



This is *exactly* what some Muslim groups say and shout daily. Where do you think "Death to America" fits? No one complains when they say it to Muslims BUT Ham wants to complain *when a Christian says it to Christian in a Christian Church* !!!!  That's the point missed here. He made an appropriate comment in context................


----------



## Lead Poison (May 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Gov.-elect Robert Bentley in a speech at a Baptist church this afternoon said.........................., but he also said people who aren't ''saved" Christians aren't his brothers and sisters.
> 
> He made that statement to Christians.
> His comment was not directed towards any other group of people.
> ...



Amen!


----------



## JFS (May 16, 2011)

Exactly.  I mean, as long as he's talking to a room full of white people, the Gov ought to be able to say they are his "brothers and sisters" not the blacks and Hispanics.  What's the world coming to when an elected official can't tell his own kind he really doesn't feel any association with them other citizens who aren't like him.


----------



## jmar28 (May 16, 2011)

Wouldn't that be kinda funny if some scandals came out about the Govenor of Alabama....after all the speeches he has made.......would be to me


----------

